# Performance Driving School July 2-3



## jmcphillips1 (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone else doing the driving school on the 2-3 of July
And if anyone has done it before please give some inside info on what to expect. 
Thanks
John


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I am going to the one day school on August 24th. Can't wait.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

jmcphillips1 said:


> Anyone else doing the driving school on the 2-3 of July
> And if anyone has done it before please give some inside info on what to expect.
> Thanks
> John


Great experience. Good posts in forum with full details - look around. Be prepared to learn. Instructors are top-notch, fun, tough on sloppy. Watchword for the two days: s m o o t h...

I signed up for 2-day M School right after attending this one.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

jmcphillips1 said:


> Anyone else doing the driving school on the 2-3 of July
> And if anyone has done it before please give some inside info on what to expect.
> Thanks
> John


Check my sig for a link to our 2-day review........in short you'll, have a blast!

Erik


----------



## Jack in St Pete (May 26, 2008)

I'll just add that my son attended the 2-day course after purchasing his new Z4 3.0Si, relished it thoroughly, found it challenging & intoxicating even tho' he flies for the Navy on a day-to-day basis, and is now 'inviting' (taunting?) me to do another course with him. So you young guys out there - think of inviting your Dads. And any older gents like me, think about dragging along your kids. Sounds like a great Dad-Kid activity!

Jack


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*Dad-Son 2-Day School*

For what it's worth 

My son and I will be at the school July 5th & 6th and....

I am twice his age :thumbup:


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Jack in St Pete said:


> I'll just add that my son attended the 2-day course after purchasing his new Z4 3.0Si, relished it thoroughly, found it challenging & intoxicating even tho' he flies for the Navy on a day-to-day basis, and is now 'inviting' (taunting?) me to do another course with him. So you young guys out there - think of inviting your Dads. And any older gents like me, think about dragging along your kids. Sounds like a great Dad-Kid activity!
> 
> Jack


I whole-heartedly agree. My son and I did the one-day school Aug 10, 2007. I was 47 and he was 21 at the time. We drove up from Alabama in my 530i, stayed at the Marriott two days, and had a great time. I actually did PC delivery on March 1, 2007 with my wife so I have been there with two different members of my family now. I have to say my son drove the car a little harder than my wife did.


----------

